# help me get my e6410 on the net? [solved]

## pwhitt

hi guys...  its been over a decade since i was active in this forum.  i feel so old...

so my primary laptop is a dell e6410 with an intel 82577LM gigabit lan adapter, and a broadcom DW1501 wireless half-mini wan adapter.

i have gone through a couple different installs and kernel compiles, the first in which i compiled every module i could find related to this hardware (and listed them in modules conf).  the second, i gave up and used genkernel.  i compiled both gentoo-sources and ck-sources just to see if one would get lucky.

when i reboot into the installed OS, i have no working network interface.

my first question is this - for the hardware listed above, what options do i need in my kernel compile?  i haven't tried to get wireless working during the install, but i see wlan0.  the wired lan picks up dhcp right off the bat.  but when i reboot, it looks like the modules aren't loaded, or the OS just isn't seeing the hardware.

help?  i've gone through this a few times, and at this point, i am ashamed to admit i need pointers.

thanks, and viva la gentoo!Last edited by pwhitt on Wed Feb 24, 2016 11:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pwhitt,

Welcome back!

We knew you would come ... just not when it would be :)

You need the e1000e kernel module for wired.

I can't find anything useful for a Broadcom DW1501.  What is the vendor/device IDs?

Since you were here last, your network interface names have changed.

With the e1000e driver loaded, what does 

```
ifconfig -a
```

show your interfaces are?

----------

## pwhitt

I see e1000 & e1000e listed w/ lsmod.

Ifconfig -a shows:

eno1:..

lo:...

wlp3s0b1:...

Sorry,but I can't easily copy it over - am now using tablet to relay info.  Is theresomething useful for the wlp...?

Perhaps dhco isn't running?  Ifconfig eth0 up tells me there is no such device...

Off ti dinner, thnks for help!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pwhitt,

Thats fine.

eno1 is the wired interface

wlp3s0b1 is wireless.

What does 

```
dhcpcd eno1
```

do for you?

It should get you on the internet.

If you look at dmesg, you will see that eth0 got renamed. You can have eth0 if you want, you turn off udevs "persistant ethernet names"

----------

## pwhitt

Hi neddy _ no dice, but interesting...

Dhcpcd eno1 yields:

eno1: waiting for carrier

eno1: carrier acquired

eno1: addin address fe80 74e6 xxxx xxxx xxxx

DUID xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx

eno1: IAID xx xx xx xx

Illegal instruction

And I get no love...  should be obvious, but the x's are just the hex values.

Dmesg shows me that e1000e is associating with eno0 (not e1000) - is that a problem?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pwhitt,

Ewww ... Illegal instruction.

That means you have set your CFLAGS to tell gcc to use instructions that your CPU cannot execute.

That's a verybadthing.

Provided your toolchain still works, you need to fix your CFLAGS and rebuild everything.

If your toolchain is affected, you may as well reinstall from scratch.  It will be faster than fixing it. 

 *Quote:*   

> Dmesg shows me that e1000e is associating with eno0 (not e1000) - is that a problem?

 

That's fine.

----------

## pwhitt

NOOOOO!!!!

i'm certain the toolchain works, i compiled both kernels in the chroot using this toolchain...  right?

i'll reboot and check everything out.  i had setup my system according to a couple howtos i found for this laptop and cpu (i7 quad core).  i haven't done anything sketchy, it's all very vanilla.

but since this is a kernel module, and it was compiled (seemingly) for an incompatible target, how does it even boot?

hey - wait - here's a question - i compiled the ck-kernel after the gentoo-sources.  did the ck-sources modules overwrite the gentoo, and are they interchangable?

i'll investigate further...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pwhitt,

Your error came from dhcpcd.

CFLAGS does not compel gcc to use all the instructions permitted by the settings, its a permission to do so.

Some things will work (because gcc did not to choose a particular instruction) some things won't work. Like dhcpcd.

That's the only problem package we know about.  However, its not possible to tell what is affected and what isn't.

Horrible thought for the day.

An Illegal instruction can be caused by a RAM error too.  The code is loaded into RAM and executed.  If the code is changed in RAM by a memory error, it could provoke an illegal instruction error.

Boot into memtest86 and check out your memory subsystem.

Is the illegal instruction error from dhcpcd repeatable from boot to boot?  

Ideally you need to ensure that dhcpcd moves around in memory from boot to boot by loading other things first.

----------

## pwhitt

My make.conf:

CFLAGS:="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64 -pc-linux-gnu"

USE="bindist mmx saw sse2"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

As far as I can tell, this is correct for my machine, no?

----------

## pwhitt

You're the man Neddy!

I changed my arch to native, rebuilt dhcpcd and now I'm online wired...

I've got some rebuilding to do...

----------

